# Cocks remembering their box????



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

So after your birds have already paired up, how do you teach a cock which box is his? I'll have a brand new loft and a new boxes for the breeders. My plan is to lock the pair into the box for a few days. But after that i'm not to sure. Should i put a divider into the box so the cock can come and go to learn the new loft and his box, while keeping the hen locked up so he will come back to her? Or do i just let them all free to learn the loft and choose a box?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I did that once when I saw my male homer finally paired with a female homer (they started billing--like simulated feeding or kiss). I lock them both in the nest box with nestbowl on it and it only took 2-3 days before both claimed it as their box. I did that because I had an unmated bird that wants it and I don't like that bird to have a nest box without having a mate.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never had to teach mine which is which, but then again, I let mine pick their boxes.
Our new breeding loft has boxes big enough to lock them in with fronts, so next year I plan on pairing them how I want them, in whatever box I happen to put them in. I'll keep them in there until they have eggs and then I'll let them out. Our nest fronts have perches on them, so there isn't any fighting over boxes that way. The bird will come out onto the perch and push the others away. The hole is only big enough for one bird.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I've never had to teach mine which is which, but then again, I let mine pick their boxes.
> Our new breeding loft has boxes big enough to lock them in with fronts, so next year I plan on pairing them how I want them, in whatever box I happen to put them in. I'll keep them in there until they have eggs and then I'll let them out. Our nest fronts have perches on them, so there isn't any fighting over boxes that way. The bird will come out onto the perch and push the others away. The hole is only big enough for one bird.


Yeah my nest fronts are like that too. I have a build thread going that shows some good pics of them. Maybe i should just keep them in there till they lay


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I just figured I'd keep them in there that long so I'd know the babies are out of those birds only. Not sure I'll go through the trouble of doing it again after that first round though. You know how some birds like to lay while they still have babies and others like to take their time. It'd be hard to control after that. But at least I'd have one round I know I can trust 
You could probably let them out before that, but I'm sure the cockbird would be a little less concerned over new property if he already had a family started in his current box.
Another method you could try is letting one pair out at a time, so they get used to having just that one box and not being able to perch on the other boxes.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I just had my first two babies hatch a week or so ago. (Arch Angels). I locked mine up until she laid and let the door down. The box is 20" wide by 14" deep and about 12" tall so plenty of room. After I let them out they go back no problem. Hen hardly leaves. Make sure you have cleaning in mind when you build them, I didn't and it was easy. Now that they eat out of the box is has kept the poo down.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

let them pick one.......its their choice !!!


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

I let mine pick their own boxes as well and they always seem to go back to the box to lay and perch.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

He may have multiple varieties of Pigeons and want them to keep separate. That's why I picked for them.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

And there are pigeons whom you gave 3 nest boxes to choose from and they choose the floor!


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

RodSD said:


> And there are pigeons whom you gave 3 nest boxes to choose from and they choose the floor!


I recently had one of my birds lay a egg on the floor. Usually when this happens I will put it in a new nesting bowl and they will sit on it. Well this time it sat on it for the night and the next day laid another egg in the same spot of the floor where it was sitting on it. So I just put the other egg underneath it, blocked up a side and there it sits. 

I still have my hay on my floor from winter so its pretty much one big nest


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

What I do is this

I pick which cock bird I want in each nest box. I lock them in for a few days feeding and watering them in their box. Then I open one box and let him out for a couple of hours, lock him back up then let out another so on and so forth. After a couple of days of that I then open the odd number boxs for a few hours, after they are out for a while I lock them back up and let out the even number boxs. It only takes a few days for them to learn which box is theirs. Then I pick which hen I want with each male. I put that hen in with that particular male (with divider) so the male isnt too aggressive to her. After 3 or 4 days they become fond of each other and I can then put them together. I start letting them out to come and go as they please to their nest box after letting them out one pair at a time, then back to the odd/even system again. It takes about 7 days of doing this then all nest boxs are left open. This way seems to keep a calm environment with little fighting. I also have control of my pairings. Not all of my birds pairing are controlled by me I do let some just do their thing..

Then the hard part.......waiting to see my results.

Regards 
Hank


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

I let my birds pick their own boxes but I recently revamped the entire inside of the loft...things were chaotic for a day but I tried something that actually worked!! The night after I finished the boxes, I took each pair and put them in the boxes I wanted them to be in....I didn't lock them in...just put them in and then turned out the light!!! They were content to have their mates by their side and too busy scratching and picking at the fresh straw that they spent the night in their new boxes without any fuss. The next morning I was *very* surprised to see that they all kept those boxes!! HA HA! I only have one pair that moved over one box a few days later but I had empty boxes (because I had added more) and the empty ones are up for grabs for whoever wants them. I do however, have one new pair that the male from the box next to them won't let them settle in, so I will lock them in for a week and hopefully their neighbor will leave them alone after that.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Sounds like you need more ROOM for your Pigeons. 
Kinda also sounds like some Pigeon keepers should be locked up themselves! 
Allways supply More then enough Room, Space for your Pigeons!
I have Always supplied 12cu. ft. of Flying space, PER Pigeon!!!
Some breeders seem to think that they can get away with less...
Why?
To benefit the KEEPER! that's the ONLY Reason Why!
But then again, some folks raise birde only to Sell! 
Keeping Pigeons for enjoyment, or?
You Know Who You Are...


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

ND Cooper said:


> Sounds like you need more ROOM for your Pigeons.
> Kinda also sounds like some Pigeon keepers should be locked up themselves!
> Allways supply More then enough Room, Space for your Pigeons!
> I have Always supplied 12cu. ft. of Flying space, PER Pigeon!!!
> ...


Ive only been here a month or so, but it seems like you are the only one that feels this way. Every time someone describes the size of thier loft. Most of us asked questions and researched what size people (normally) use. I myself think I went bigger than normal. Swagg as well, look at his nest fronts and the ones for sale by pigeons supply companies. I wish everyone could have 12 cu. feet of space per bird. Since you are so fortunite, maybe you should go to evreyones loft that you believe is unadequat and upgrade them. And as far as locking a person up over a animal, that belongs to them. Give me a breake, who do you think you are?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

as said they usually pick their own box, and remember it and let the other know it too..lol.... they will scuffle a bit till they get settled... I think LYNWOOD LOFTS idea is great... I also have a cock that wants two..he protects both.. tried locking him in his..but he just does not stop.. not sure what to do about it.. I just closed it so he won't go in any longer. .but I have a pair that really need it.. I will see how it goes when I open it back up..any ideas?..


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> I also have a cock that wants two..he protects both.. tried locking him in his..but he just does not stop.. not sure what to do about it.. I just closed it so he won't go in any longer. .but I have a pair that really need it.. I will see how it goes when I open it back up..any ideas?..


Yes add more nest boxes. 1 nest box per pair as you see is not enough. "They" say 1.5 perches per bird. Good place to start figuring from with nest boxes as well. ND Cooper is correct. *Do not put 5 lbs. of pigeons in a 5 lb. bag*. Use a 10 lb. bag.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> Yes add more nest boxes. 1 nest box per pair as you see is not enough. "They" say 1.5 perches per bird. Good place to start figuring from with nest boxes as well. ND Cooper is correct. *Do not put 5 lbs. of pigeons in a 5 lb. bag*. Use a 10 lb. bag.


good advice.. but I do have more.. I just did not want to open the top ones because Iam a short lady.. looks like I will have too.. I wanted them to use the last two rows so those are the ones I opened..everyone has a box..or two in this case... guess he gets as many as he wishes,


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> guess he gets as many as he wishes,


Let us know how it all plays out. Have fun .. short one.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> Let us know how it all plays out. Have fun .. short one.


LOL....


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> good advice.. but I do have more.. I just did not want to open the top ones because Iam a short lady.. looks like I will have too.. I wanted them to use the last two rows so those are the ones I opened..eveyrone has a box..or two in this case... guess he gets as many as he wishes,


I really dont think it is unfair to shut them in thier nest boxes (if theyre big enough) and then let one pair out at a time. My pigeons seem to be happy enough with my operation, They laid me an egg. Ive only had pigeons here for a few weeks
I feel like I did more for my birds than Ive seen done succesfully by others, and I think my birds proved it to me by giving me an egg and high hopes for more


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newtopidgeons said:


> I really dont think it is unfair to shut them in thier nest boxes (if theyre big enough) and then let one pair out at a time. My pigeons seem to be happy enough with my operation, They laid me an egg. Ive only had pigeons here for a few weeks
> I feel like I did more for my birds than Ive seen done succesfully by others, and I think my birds proved it to me by giving me an egg and high hopes for more


I work all day.. can't do that.. I have a loft with a flight aviary and do not want that to go to waste..lol.. once the pairs have their box..all is fine usually if all are out in the loft.. just one cock hogging two is not a big deal to have to lock everyone up..it is not their fault.. they prefer to come and go as they please..and collect nest materials and mate and do all those things pigeons do so well.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If you are going to have open loft. It is best to put the cock birds in the breeding loft first let them find there hole and sttle there. Then you just have to choose which hen over which cock lock them down And then release 2 3 pair at a time until all pairs know there hole. In the off season keeping the cocks in the breedinmg section and moving the hens. The cocks keep there hole (Which hole is breeding compartment. ) Closed loft you keep pairs locked down 24 7. Never put perches in your breeding section. As this does not promote good breeding The breeding hole will be both nesting area and perch this way. Keeping pairs active in breeding. But that my idea others hve theres


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> good advice.. but I do have more.. I just did not want to open the top ones because Iam a short lady.. looks like I will have too.. I wanted them to use the last two rows so those are the ones I opened..everyone has a box..or two in this case... guess he gets as many as he wishes,


LOL!! That's why I was hoping the new pair would take a lower box...they are breeders and the male that's taking two boxes (his name is Conway) is not. When the new breeders have babies I want to be able to SEE them without having to step on my stool!!  Conway and his mate are rescued birds...all the more reason to let them be happy, lay eggs, give them dummies and just let them be pigeons. The problem is that Conway wants one box, Mindy (his mate) wants another and I'm stuck in the middle  I just need to lock the new pair in their box for a week so the male will begin to protect his box. There's plenty of room in there (especially since I revamped the loft), empty boxes and perches but the new hen still prefers the floor. I revamped the inside of the loft because being a beginner, I made 6 very large nest boxes that took up half of the loft! I couldn't believe when I took the boxes apart to build the new ones how much useful flying space I was wasting for the birds. We're going to be expanding soon...making the loft 3 times bigger with a section just for my rollers, but the boxes I just made will remain the same.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lynnwood Lofts said:


> LOL!! That's why I was hoping the new pair would take a lower box...they are breeders and the male that's taking two boxes (his name is Conway) is not. When the new breeders have babies I want to be able to SEE them without having to step on my stool!!  Conway and his mate are rescued birds...all the more reason to let them be happy, lay eggs, give them dummies and just let them be pigeons. The problem is that Conway wants one box, Mindy (his mate) wants another and I'm stuck in the middle  I just need to lock the new pair in their box for a week so the male will begin to protect his box. There's plenty of room in there (especially since I revamped the loft), empty boxes and perches but the new hen still prefers the floor. I revamped the inside of the loft because being a beginner, I made 6 very large nest boxes that took up half of the loft! I couldn't believe when I took the boxes apart to build the new ones how much useful flying space I was wasting for the birds. We're going to be expanding soon...making the loft 3 times bigger with a section just for my rollers, but the boxes I just made will remain the same.



I get ya.. and I have to clean an extra box just for his spoiled arse..lololol. and now he is going to make me get up on the step stool and clean top ones.... hate cleaning top nest boxes!..lol.


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I get ya.. and I have to clean an extra box just for his spoiled arse..lololol. and now he is going to make me get up on the step stool and clean top ones.... hate cleaning top nest boxes!..lol.


I hear ya!! Ha Ha! He is one of the messier birds I have!! ...But I scrape his poo with a smile because he's giving me scritches in the meantime  He better!! I saved him and his mate from being shot as nuisance birds!! I used to clean stalls for 14 horses (our farm) so pigeon poo is much more managable


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lynnwood Lofts said:


> I hear ya!! Ha Ha! He is one of the messier birds I have!! ...But I scrape his poo with a smile because he's giving me scritches in the meantime  He better!! I saved him and his mate from being shot as nuisance birds!! I used to clean stalls for 14 horses (our farm) so pigeon poo is much more managable


I rather do the horse poo..lol.. got two of those myself.. but that is hubbies job..thank goodness, scraping pigeon poo he will not do.. well I better go find my step stool... sigh..lol..


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

ND Cooper said:


> Sounds like you need more ROOM for your Pigeons.
> Kinda also sounds like some Pigeon keepers should be locked up themselves!
> Allways supply More then enough Room, Space for your Pigeons!
> I have Always supplied 12cu. ft. of Flying space, PER Pigeon!!!
> ...


Wow, I'm just going to hope this was not directed towards me. Cause as far as my space My birds have more then Enough. I have three pairs, so six birds total (who by the way all are rescues) in an 8*8*8 loft. And after this weekend there will be another 8*8 flight cage for them as well. As far as nest box's I have 9 of them that are of the correct size. So i think im good. And as far as me wanting to lock them in so they learn which box is theirs i dont see as a problem. As of today two of the pairs know which box is theirs and the third will be training tomo. On Friday everyone will be free and i'll have a peaceful loft that everyone will already know their home  And boy-oh-boy I hope they dont lock me up LOL... YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

If u get locked up I believe ur birds will still have more room in there boxes then u in jail .. just a thought ..


----------

